# وفاة المناضل ورئيس جنوب أفريقيا السابق نيلسون مانديلا



## BITAR (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفاة المناضل ورئيس جنوب أفريقيا السابق نيلسون مانديلا*​ 
*الخميس، 5 ديسمبر 2013 - 23:53*​



*نيلسون مانديلا​*​*قالت قناة سكاى نيوز إن المناضل الشهير ورئيس جنوب أفريقيا السابق وافته المنية منذ دقائق.*


----------



## BITAR (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*رويترز*
*قال رئيس جنوب أفريقيا جاكوب زوما، إن الرئيس السابق للبلاد نلسون مانديلا توفى بمنزله فى جوهانسبرج، اليوم الخميس، بعد مرض طويل فى الرئة.
وقال زوما فى كلمة عبر التليفزيون، إن جثمان أول رئيس أسود لجنوب أفريقيا سيشيع فى جنازة رسمية، وأن أعلام البلاد ستنكس.*​


----------



## BITAR (5 ديسمبر 2013)

​ *مانديلا سياسي مناهض لنظام الفصل العنصري في جنوب أفريقيا وثوري شغل منصب رئيس جنوب أفريقيا 1994-1999.*
*كان مانديلا أول رئيس أسود لجنوب أفريقيا، انتخب في أول انتخابات متعددة وممثلة لكل*
* الأعراق. ركزت حكومته علي تفكيك إرث نظام الفصل العنصري من خلال التصدي للعنصرية*
* المؤسساتية والفقر وعدم المساواة وتعزيز المصالحة العرقية , و شغل منصب رئيس المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي *
​


----------



## BITAR (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## BITAR (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*نعى الرئيس الأمريكى بارك أوباما فى كلمة له صباح اليوم الجمعة، المناضل نيلسون مانديلا، وقال: "لقد فقدت الإنسانية رجلا من أفضل ما أنجبت البشرية على الإطلاق".*
*وأضاف فى كلمته من البيت الأبيض: "سيذكر التاريخ وبكل فخر شخصا ناضل من أجل الحرية والديمقراطية منذ دخوله السجن، وحتى توليه منصب الرئاسة"، متوجها بالعزاء إلى عائلته.*
*وأوضح أن البشرية لن ترى إنسانا مثل مانديلا: "لقد ضرب مثالا للشجاعة والإثار، حيث كافح من أجل شعبه، ودخل التاريخ فى كفاحه من أجل العدالة".*​


----------



## BITAR (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال أحمد المسلمانى، المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس الجمهورية، إن رحيل المناضل، ورئيس جنوب إفريقيا السابق، نيلسون مانديلا، نبأ حزين للعالم كله وسوف تذكر مصر والقارة الأفريقية دومًا اسمه ملازمًا للمجد والفخر.
وأضاف المسلمانى، أن القاهرة تشعر بالأسى العميق لرحيل رمز عملاق للحرية والاستقلال والتحرر الوطنى، وستبقى رسالته دومًا مصدر إلهام للساعين عن العدل والحق والخير.*​


----------



## BITAR (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*أعلن رئيس جنوب أفريقيا جاكوب زموما، منذ قليل، وفاة المناضل الأفريقى الأشهر نيلسون مانديلا، الذى يعد أيقونة متفردة للباحثين عن الحرية فى القرن العشرين. 
وأكد زوما أن دولة جنوب أفريقيا ستنكس أعلامها وستقيم جنازة شعبية عالمية لفقيد الحرية. 
ولد روليهلالا 'نيلسون' مانديلا فى 18 يوليو عام 1918، هو أبرز المناضلين والمقاومين لسياسة التمييز العنصرى التى كانت متبعة فى جنوب إفريقيا. لقبه أفراد قبيلته بـماديب Madiba وتعنى العظيم المبجل، وهو لقب يطلقه أفراد عشيرة مانديلا على الشخص الأرفع قدراً بينهم، وأصبح مرادفاً لاسم نيلسون مانديلا دائماً، ما اعتبر مانديلا أن المهاتما غاندى المصدر الأكبر لإلهامه فى حياته سواء لفلسفته حول نبذ العنف والمقاومة السلمية ومواجهة المصائب والصعاب بكرامة وكبرياء.
مولده نشأته..
ولد نيلسون روليلالا مانديلا فى منطقة ترانسكاى فى أفريقيا الجنوبية، كان والده رئيساً لقبيلة التيمبو الشهيرة، وقد توفى ونيلسون لا يزال صغيراً، إلا أنه أنتخب مكان والده، وبدأ إعداده لتولى المنصب.
تلقى دروسه الابتدائية فى مدرسة داخلية عام 1930، ثم بدأ الإعداد لنيل البكالوريوس من جامعة فورت هار، ولكنه فصل من الجامعة، مع رفيقه أوليفر تامبو، عام 1940 بتهمة الاشتراك فى إضراب طلابى.
ومن المعروف أن مانديلا عاش فترة دراسية مضطربة وتنقل بين العديد من الجامعات، ولقد تابع مانديلا الدراسة بالمراسلة من مدينة جوهانسبورغ، وحصل على الإجازة ثم التحق بجامعة ويتواتر ساند لدراسة الحقوق.
كانت جنوب أفريقيا فى تلك الفترة خاضعة لحكم يقوم على التمييز العنصرى الشامل، إذ لم يكن يحق للسود الانتخاب ولا المشاركة فى الحياة السياسية أو إدارة شئون البلاد، بل أكثر من ذلك كان يحق لحكومة الأقلية البيضاء أن تجردهم من ممتلكاتهم أو أن تنقلهم من مقاطعة إلى أخرى، مع كل ما يعنى ذلك لشعب "معظمه قبلى" من انتهاكات وحرمان من حق العيش.
النشاط السياسى..
بدأ مانديلا فى المعارضة السياسية لنظام الحكم فى جنوب أفريقيا الذى كان بيد الأقلية البيضاء، ذلك أن الحكم كان ينكر الحقوق السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية للأغلبية السوداء فى جنوب أفريقيا.
فى 1942 انضم مانديلا إلى المجلس الأفريقى القومى، الذى كان يدعو للدفاع عن حقوق الأغلبية السوداء فى جنوب أفريقيا، وفى عام 1948، انتصر الحزب القومى فى الانتخابات العامة، وكان لهذا الحزب، الذى يحكم من قبل البيض فى جنوب أفريقيا، خطط وسياسات عنصرية، منها سياسات الفصل العنصرى، وإدخال تشريعات عنصرية فى مؤسسات الدولة، وفى تلك الفترة أصبح مانديلا قائدا لحملات المعارضة والمقاومة.
كان مانديلا فى البداية يدعو للمقاومة غير المسلحة ضد سياسات التمييز العنصرى، لكن بعد إطلاق النار على متظاهرين عزل فى عام 1960، وإقرار قوانين تحظر الجماعات المضادة للعنصرية، قرر مانديلا وزعماء المجلس الأفريقى القومى فتح باب المقاومة المسلحة.
اعتقاله وسجنه..
فى عام 1961 أصبح مانديلا رئيساً للجناح العسكرى للمجلس الأفريقى القومى، وفى فبراير 1962 اُعتقل مانديلا وحُكم عليه لمدة 5 سنوات بتهمة السفر غير القانونى، والتدبير للإضراب، وفى عام 1964 حكم عليه مرة أخرى بتهمة التخطيط لعمل مسلح والخيانة العظمى فحكم عليه بالسجن مدى الحياة، خلال سنوات سجنه السبعة والعشرين، أصبح النداء بتحرير مانديلا من السجن رمزا لرفض سياسة التمييز العنصرى، وفى 10 يونيو 1980 تم نشر رسالة استطاع مانديلا إرسالها للمجلس الأفريقى القومى قال فيها: "اتحدوا! وجهزوا! وحاربوا! إذ ما بين سندان التحرك الشعبى، ومطرقة المقاومة المسلحة، سنسحق الفصل العنصرى."
فى عام 1985 عُرض على مانديلا إطلاق السراح مقابل إعلان وقف المقاومة المسلحة، إلا أنه رفض العرض، وبقى فى السجن حتى 11 فبراير 1990 عندما أثمرت مثابرة المجلس الأفريقى القومى، والضغوطات الدولة عن إطلاق سراحه بأمر من رئيس الجمهورية فريدريك ويليام دى كليرك الذى أعلن إيقاف الحظر الذى كان مفروضا على المجلس الإفريقى.
حصل نيلسون مانديلا مع الرئيس فريدريك دكلارك فى عام 1993 على جائزة نوبل للسلام.
رئاسة جنوب إفريقيا..
شغل مانديلا منصب رئاسة المجلس الأفريقى "من يونيو 1991- إلى ديسمبر 1997"، وأصبح أول رئيس أسود لجنوب إفريقيا "من مايو 1994- إلى يونيو 2000"، وخلال فترة حكمه شهدت جنوب أفريقيا انتقالاً كبيراً من حكم الأقلية إلى حكم الأغلبية، ولكن ذلك لم يمنع البعض من انتقاد فترة حكمه لعدم اتخاذ سياسات صارمة لمكافحة الايدز من جانب، ولعلاقاته المتينة من جانب آخر بزعماء معارضين للسياسات الأمريكية كالرئيس الكوبى فيدل كاسترو.
تقاعده..
بعد تقاعده فى 1999 تابع مانديلا تحركه مع الجمعيات والحركات المنادية بحقوق الإنسان حول العالم. وتلقى عددا كبيرا من الميداليات والتكريمات من رؤساء وزعماء دول العالم. كان له كذلك عدد من الآراء المثيرة للجدل فى الغرب مثل آرائه فى القضية الفلسطينية ومعارضته للسياسات الخارجية للرئيس الأمريكى جورج دبليو بوش، وغيرها.
فى يونيو 2004 قرر نيلسون مانديلا ذو الـ85 عاماً التقاعد وترك الحياة العامة، ذلك أن صحته أصبحت لا تسمح بالتحرك واا نتقال، كما أنه فضل أن يقضى ما تبقى من عمره بين عائلته.
فى 2005 اختارته الأمم المتحدة سفيرا للنوايا الحسنة.
وتزامناً مع يوم ميلاده التسعين فى يوليو 2008 أقر الرئيس الأمريكى جورج بوش قرار شطب اسم مانديلا من على لائحة الإرهاب فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 
وقبل لحظات قليلة غيب الموت المناضل الأفريقى الأشهر عن عمر يناهز 95 عاماً لتظل صورته نبراسا لكل روح تبحث عن الحرية والعدل الإنسانى. 


*
*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*



*



*



*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*

​


----------



## أَمَة (5 ديسمبر 2013)

راحة أبدية يا نلسون
جاهدت الجهاد الحسن واستحقيت اكليل البر.
ليت مثلك الكثير لأصبح عالمنا عالما أفضل.


----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2013)

فليرقد جسده بسلام​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*نصائح نيلسون مانديلا فى رسالة لم يستمع لها المصريون: الثورة لا تكتمل بالتشفى والإقصاء.. عليكم احتواء أتباع النظام السابق فهم مواطنون.. واحذروا الحرب الأهلية أو عودة الدكتاتوريات*​ 
*الجمعة، 6 ديسمبر 2013 
*




*نيلسون مانديلا​*​*كتب عبدالرحمن مقلد*
 *فى شهر يوليو من العام 2012، كان الثوار المصريون والتونسيون على موعد مع رسالة من المناضل الإنسانى العظيم، نيلسون مانديلا، والذى حزن العالم أجمع برحيله اليوم الجمعة. الرسالة التى وجهها الزعيم الروحى الذى حارب الفصل العنصرى واضطهاد السود، وقضى 27 عاما من عمره فى السجن، قدم فيها تجربته مع الانتقال الديمقراطى فى بلده، ومواجهة الرغبات الانتقامية التى تولدت لدى أهل بلده من السود بعد انتصارهم على البيض، ورئاسته لجنوب أفريقيا، وواجهها "مانديلا" بإقامة "لجنة الحقيقة والمصالحة" التى جلس فيها المعتدى والمعتدى عليه وتصارحا وسامح كل منهما الآخر، حسب ما جاء فى رسالته.*
* "كأن الثورة لا يمكن أن تكتمل إلا بالتشفى والإقصاء، كما يبدو لى أن الاتجاه العام عندكم يميل إلى استثناء وتبكيت كل من كانت له صلة قريبة أو بعيدة بالأنظمة السابقة"، كان هذا توصيف الزعيم الروحى الخالد نيلسون مانديلا عن الفترة التالية لثورة 25 يناير فى مصر وثورة الياسمين فى تونس، رافضا أن ينشغل الثوار بالهدم دون البناء، مؤكدا أن إقامة العدل أصعب بكثير من هدم الظل، فالهدم فعل سلبى والبناء فعل إيجابى.*
* يسرد مانديلا تجربته عن التسامح الذى غاب عنا فى مصر، قائلا: "عندما خرجت من السجن كان أكبر تحدٍ واجهنى هو أن قطاعا واسعا من السود كانوا يريدون أن يحاكموا كل من كانت له صلة بالنظام السابق، لكننى وقفت دون ذلك، وبرهنت الأيام أن هذا كان الخيار الأمثل، فلولاه لانجرفت جنوب أفريقيا، إما إلى الحرب الأهلية أو إلى الديكتاتورية من جديد.*
* ورأى مانديلا أن علينا أن نتذكر أن أتباع النظام السابق فى النهاية مواطنون ينتمون لهذا البلد، فاحتواؤهم ومسامحتهم هى أكبر هدية للبلاد فى هذه المرحلة، ثم إنه لا يمكن جمعهم ورميهم فى البحر أو تحييدهم نهائيا ثم إن لهم الحق فى التعبير عن أنفسهم، وهو حق ينبغى أن يكون احترامه من أبجديات ما بعد الثورة.*
* ويواصل مانديلا: "أعلم أن مما يزعجكم أن تروا ذات الوجوه التى كانت تنافق للنظام السابق تتحدث اليوم ممجدة الثورة، لكن الأسلم أن لا تواجهوهم بالتبكيت إذا مجدوا الثورة، بل شجعوهم على ذلك حتى تحيدوهم وثقوا أن المجتمع فى النهاية لن ينتخب إلا من ساهم فى ميلاد حريته".*
* وتنتهى رسالة مانديلا بتأكيده على ضروة التسامح، ألم يحن الوقت بعد لنتسامح، ونجلس جميعا كمصريين، ونستمع لرسالة الزعيم الراحل.*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرئاسة تنعى مانديلا وتؤكد:*

* سيظل فى قلوب وعقول المصريين رمزا للنضال*​ 
*الجمعة، 6 ديسمبر 2013 
*




المناضل نيلسون مانديلا رئيس جمهورية جنوب أفريقيا السابق​​​*كتبت محمد الجالى ونور ذو الفقار​*
*أصدرت رئاسة الجمهورية بيانا نعت خلاله رحيل المناضل نيلسون مانديلا، رئيس جمهورية جنوب أفريقيا السابق.
وأوضحت الرئاسة فى بيانها "تنعى رئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية ببالغ الحزن والأسى المناضل العظيم نيلسون مانديلا رئيس جمهورية جنوب أفريقيا الأسبق، الذى ربطته روابط وثيقة وتاريخية بمصر والمصريين، على طريق نضاله من أجل القيم الإنسانية النبيلة، والتى تمثلت فى كفاحه ضد التمييز العنصرى، ومن أجل الديمقراطية، وتحقيق السلام، والمصالحة الوطنية".
وأضاف البيان "إن مصر التى كان لها دورها الرائد فى مساندة نضال الدول الإفريقية، لتحقيق تحررها واستقلالها، وموقفها الرافض لسياسات التمييز العنصرى فى جنوب أفريقيا، لم تتردد فى قطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية بنظام الفصل العنصرى جنوب الأفريقى، مستضيفةً أحد أوائل مكاتب تمثيل (المؤتمر الوطنى الأفريقى) خارج جنوب أفريقيا، وذلك حتى زوال نظام الفصل العنصرى".
وتابع البيان "أن زعماء بقامة نيلسون مانديلا وجمال عبد الناصر والآباء الأفارقة المؤسسين للنضال والكفاح الأفريقى من أجل الحرية والاستقلال، سيظلون أبد الدهر مصدر إلهام للشعوب، ونموذجاً يحتذى للتضحية والفداء فى سبيل المبدأ، تحقيقاً للقيم الإنسانية والكرامة الوطنية وتطلعات الشعوب. سيظل الزعيم نيلسون مانديلا فى قلوب وعقول المصريين كأحد أبرز رموز الكفاح والنضال الوطنى فى عالمنا المعاصر، وإذ تعرب مصر عن خالص عزائها لجنوب أفريقيا حكومة وشعباً، وتدعو الله أن يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته".*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*عقبت عزة الجرف، الشهيرة بـ"أم أيمن"، القيادية بحزب الحرية والعدالة، على وفاة المناضل الجنوب أفريقى، نيلسون مانديلا، قائلة، "مات نيلسون مانديلا المناضل والزعيم، فك الله أسر المناضل محمد مرسى مانديلا العرب والمسلمين".*
​*جاء ذلك عبر تغريدة لعزة الجرف بحسابها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر".*








*ملحوظه
الشتيمة حرام
*​


----------



## grges monir (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مات جسدة لكن تاريخة باق ووسف يذكر فى كتب التاريخ حتى نهاية البشرية
هولاء من الاشخاص  الذى ليس بموتهم انتهت سيرتهم


----------



## grges monir (6 ديسمبر 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *عقبت عزة الجرف، الشهيرة بـ"أم أيمن"، القيادية بحزب الحرية والعدالة، على وفاة المناضل الجنوب أفريقى، نيلسون مانديلا، قائلة، "مات نيلسون مانديلا المناضل والزعيم، فك الله أسر المناضل محمد مرسى مانديلا العرب والمسلمين".*
> ​*جاء ذلك عبر تغريدة لعزة الجرف بحسابها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر".*
> 
> 
> ...


هههههه مفيش شتيمة
دى ام ايمن
لو مقلتش كدة يبقى فية حاجة غلط او  انها بدات  تفكر ودة مستحيل


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعرف على المفاجأت الغير معروفة عن زعيم الحرية "نيلسون مانديلا"*​ 
*12/6/2013   2:55 AM​*​*



*​
*حظى نيلسون مانديلا بشهرة عالمية، ويعرف الكثيرون قدرا كبيرا من التفاصيل عن حياته وعن سجله كسياسي ومناضل ضد الفصل العنصري في جنوب افريقيا. ولكن هناك حقائق قد لا تعلمها عن الزعيم الجنوب افريقي.*
 *كان مولعاً بالملاكمة*
 *كان مانديلا في شبابه مولعا بالملاكمة وبعدو المسافات الطويلة. حتى في سنوات سجنه التي دامت 27 عاما، كان يحرص على آداء التمارين الرياضية.*
 *وقال مانديلا في سيرته الشخصية "الطريق الطويل الى الحرية" ويقول: "لم اكن معجبا بعنف الملاكمة بقدر اعجابي بالتقنية وراءها. ما كان يثير اهتمامي كيف يمكن للمرء التحرك لحماية نفسه، وبكيفية استخدام استراتيجية الهجوم والانسحاب وكيف يمكن للمرء ان ينظم نفسه طوال المباراة".*
 *كما كتب مانديلا: "الملاكمة تساوي بين الجميع. في الحلبة ينتفي السن والطبقة واللون... لم أمارس الملاكمة بعد دخولي عالم السياسة. كان اهتمامي الرئيسي هو التدريب. وجدت ان المواظبة على التمرين يحد من التوتر. بعد تدريب مشدد، كنت اشعر بالخفة جسديا وعقليا".*
 *ومن بين التذكارات في متحف عائلة مانديلا في سويتو، يمكنك ان تجد حزام بطولة العالم الذي اهداه له الملاكم الامريكي شوغر راي لينارد.*
 *اسمه الاصلي لم يكن نيلسون*
 * كان روليهلاهلا مانديلا في التاسعة من عمره، عندما أطلق عليه مدرس في المدرسة الابتدائية التي كان يدرس بها في كونو بجنوب افريقيا الاسم الانجليزي نيلسون وفقا لتقليد منح جميع الاطفال اسما جديدا.*
 *وكانت هذه ممارسة شائعة في جنوب افريقيا وفي مناطق اخرى من القارة حيث يطلق على الشخص اسم انجليزي يسهل على الاجانب نطقه.*
 *وروليهلاهلا ليس اسما شائعا بلغة الخوسا في جنوب افريقيا فهو باحدى اللغات الاحدى عشرة الرسمية في جنوب افريقيا ويتحدثها 18 بالمئة فقط من السكان. ويعني الاسم حرفيا "جذب غصن الشجرة" ولكنه بصورة مجازية يعني "الطفل المشاغب". ولكن في جنوب افريقيا كان يطلق على مناديلا اسم "ماديبا" وهو اسم قبيلته وكان الناس ينادونه به تأدبا.*
 *كان ضمن قائمة مراقبة الإرهاب الأمريكية حتى عام 2008*
 *قبل ذلك التاريخ لم يكن مانديلا وأعضاء آخرون في قيادة الحزب المؤتمر الأفريقي قادرين على زيارة الولايات المتحدة دون ترخيص خاص من وزير الخارجية. فقد كان الحزب مصنفاً كمنظمة إرهابية من قبل حكومة الفصل العنصري (الأبارتيد) في جنوب أفريقيا.*
 * وفي عام 2008 أعربت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية آنذاك كونداليزا عن امتعاضها من الأمر قائلا إنه "ينطوي على إحراج كبير". ثم ألغي التصنيف بقانون وضعه رئيس لجنة الشؤون الخارجية في الكونغرس، هاورد بيرمان.*
 *وكان الرئيس السابق، رونالد ريغان، هو الذي أضاف المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي الى القائمة في الثمانينيات.*
 *نسي نظارته عندما أطلق سراحه من السجن*
 *اطلق سراح مانديلا في 11 فبراير 1990 بعد سنوات من الضغوط السياسية ضد التفرقة العنصرية. وفي يوم اطلاق سراحه شعر "بالدهشة وببعض القلق"، كما قال لاحقا.*
 *وتم نقل مانديلا وزوجته انذاك ويني ليلقي كلمة في حشد ضخم مبتهج بالافراج عنه. ولكن عندما فتح نص كلمته، اكتشف انه نسي نظارته، واستعار نظارة ويني.*
 * كان يرتدي زي سائق لتجنب الشرطة*
 *بعد اختبائه بسبب انشطته في "المؤتمر الوطني الافريقي"، لقب مانديلا باسم "بمبرنيل الاسود" بسبب قدرته على التخفي وتفادي الشرطة، تيمنا برواية "بمبرنيل القرمزي"، التي تدور احداثها عن بطل سري الهوية.*
 * وتنكر مانديلا كسائق وطاهٍ وبستاني حتى يسافر في البلاد دون ان تلحظه السلطات. ولا يعلم احد كيف تم في نهاية المطاف الكشف عن هوية مانديلا والقاء القبض عليه رغم ان تحركاته كانت سرية وبهوية مختلقة.*
 * شارك في تأسيس مكتب محاماة، لكن الحصول على درجة في القانون استغرق أعواما طويلة*
 *درس مانديلا القانون بصورة متقطعة لمدة خمسين عاما منذ 1939، واخفق في نحو نصف المواد الدراسية.*
 *ولكن دراسته الدبلوم لمدة عامين بعد انهاء الدراسة الجامعية سمحت له بممارسة المحاماة، وفي اغسطس1952 أسس بالاشتراك مع اوليفر تامبو اول مكتب محاماة بإدارة محامين سود في جنوب افريقيا في جوهانسبرغ. وثابر مانديلا حتى حصل على درجة في الحقوق اثناء وجوده في السجن عام 1989.*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> هههههه مفيش شتيمة
> دى ام ايمن
> لو مقلتش كدة يبقى فية حاجة غلط او  انها بدات  تفكر ودة مستحيل


*انا ال بقول مفيش شتيمه وليس هى 
*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*مانديلا المناضل​**كان مانديلا في البداية يدعو للمقاومة غير المسلحة ضد سياسات التمييز العنصري، لكن بعد مجزرة شاربفيل التي راح ضحيتها عدد كبير من الأفارقة عام 1960، وإقرار قوانين تحظر الجماعات المضادة للعنصرية، قرر مانديلا وزعماء المجلس الإفريقي القومي فتح باب المقاومة المسلحة.​**حظرت السلطات العنصرية جميع أنشطة حزب "المجلس الوطني الإفريقي"، واعتقل مانديلا حتى 1961، وبعد الإفراج عنه قاد المقاومة السرية التي كانت تدعو إلى ضرورة التوافق على ميثاق وطني جديد يعطي السود حقوقهم السياسية.​**وفي العام نفسه أنشأ مانديلا وقاد ما عرف بالجناح العسكري للحزب.​**في 1962 غادر مانديلا إلى الجزائر للتدرب العسكري ولترتيب دورات تدريبية لأفراد الجناح العسكري في الحزب.​**وعند عودته إلى جنوب إفريقيا في عام 1962 ألقي القبض عليه بتهمة مغادرة البلاد بطريقة غير قانونية، والتحريض على الإضرابات وأعمال العنف.​**مانديلا سجينا​**تولى الدفاع عن نفسه بنفسه، ولكن المحكمة أدانته بالتهم الموجهة إليه وحكمت عليه بالسجن مدة 5 سنوات، وفيما هو يمضي عقوبته بدأت محاكمة "ريفونيا" التي ورد اسمه فيها، حكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد بتهمة القيام بأعمال التخريب.​**خلال سنوات سجنه، أصبح النداء بتحرير مانديلا من السجن رمزا لرفض سياسة التمييز العنصري، وفي 10 يونيو 1980 تم نشر رسالة استطاع مانديلا إرسالها للمجلس الإفريقي القومي قال فيها: "إتحدوا ! وجهزوا! وحاربوا! إذ ما بين سندان التحرك الشعبي، ومطرقة المقاومة المسلحة، سنسحق الفصل العنصري".​**تحولت جزيرة "روبن" التي سجن فيها مانديلا إلى مركز للتعليم، وصار هو الرمز في سائر صفوف التربية السياسية التي انتشرت في طول البلاد وعرضها.​**لم يغير مانديلا مواقفه وهو داخل السجن، بل ثبت عليها كلها، وكان مصدرا لتقوية عزائم سواه من المسجونين وتشديد هممهم.​**وفي سبعينيات القرن العشرين رفض عرضا بالإفراج عنه إذا قبل بأن يعود إلى قبيلته وأن يخلد إلى الهدوء والسكينة، كما رفض عرضاً آخر بالإفراج عنه في عام 1985 مقابل إعلانه رفض العنف.​**تم الإفراج عنه بعد أن أمضى 27 عاما في السجن لتصديه لنظام الفصل العنصري، وذلك في 11 فبراير 1990 ليعلن بعدها وقف الصراع المسلح ويبدأ سلسلة مفاوضات أدت إلى إقرار دستور جديد في البرلمان في نهاية 1993، معتمداً مبدأ حكم الأكثرية وسامحاً للأفارقة بالتصويت.​**منح مانديلا مع رئيس جنوب إفريقيا فريدريك ويليام ديكليرك جائزة نوبل، كما نال شهادات شرف جامعية عدة.​**مانديلا رئيسا​**أجريت أولى الانتخابات الرئاسية في 27 أبريل 1994 وأدت إلى فوز مانديلا، وشغل منصب رئاسة المجلس الإفريقي (من يونيو 1991- إلى ديسمبر 1997)، وأصبح أول رئيس إفريقي لجنوب إفريقيا (من مايو 1994- إلى يونيو 2000).​**وخلال فترة حكمه شهدت جنوب إفريقيا انتقالا كبيراً من حكم الأقلية إلى حكم الأغلبية، وفي يونيو 2004 قرر نيلسون مانديلا ذو الـ 85 عاما التقاعد وترك الحياة العامة، ذلك أن صحته أصبحت لا تسمح بالتحرك والانتقال، كما أنه فضل أن يقضي ما تبقى من عمرة بين عائلته.​**وتزامناً مع يوم ميلاده التسعين في يوليو 2008 أقر الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش قرار شطب اسم مانديلا من على لائحة الإرهاب في الولايات المتحدة.​**وأصبح ظهوره علناً أمراً متزايد الندرة، ونقل إلى المستشفى عدة مرات بسبب اعتلال بالجهاز التنفسي.​**مانديلا اليوم هو رمز للنضال، تحدى سياسات الفصل العنصري، وغيرَّ وجه وطنه إلى الأفضل، وألهم العالم ملحمة للكفاح من أجل الحرية .​*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى تتشح بالسواد حزنًا على رحيل *
*"مانديلا"*
*العداء الجامايكى يوسين بولت: *
*فقدنا أعظم مقاتل من أجل المساواة*​ 
*الجمعة، 6 ديسمبر 2013 ​*



المناضل والرئيس السابق لجنوب أفريقيا نيلسون مانديلا​​*كتب إسلام جمال وأحمد عبد الباسط وحازم مقلد*
*حالة عارمة من الحزن، انتابت موقعى التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، و"فيس بوك" عقب إعلان وفاة المناضل الجنوب أفريقى الرئيس السابق نيلسون مانديلا، الذى رحل عن عالمنا، عن عمر ناهز الـ95 عامًا.
وأكد النشطاء، أنه برحيل مانديلا فقدت الإنسانية، والعالم أجمع، رمز الحرية والإنسانية، مؤكدين أن رحيله خسارة كبيرة للبشرية.
**ونعى العداء الجامايكى يوسين بولت، وفاة مانديلا الذى وافته المنية فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، عبر حسابه بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيسبوك" قائلاً "العالم فقد اليوم رجلا عظيما، قائلا: "اليوم فقدنا ليس فقط رجل عظيم، خسرنا أيضًا واحدًا من أعظم قادة العالم ومقاتلاً من أجل المساواة".
ونعى الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، رئيس حزب مصر الحرية، وفاة مانديلا، عبر تغريده له على تويتر، قائلاً "فقدت البشرية المعاصرة خير من جسد نزوعها للحق وللعدل وللتسامح وللمساواة، فقدت قارتنا الأفريقية قامتها الإنسانية الأعلى، فقدنا العظيم مانديلا".
وقالت الإعلامية رولا خرسا، عبر تغريده لها على "تويتر"، "نيلسون مانديلا مات، كم نحتاج أن نتعلم من حياته ونضاله، الله يرحمه".
من جانبها علقت الناشطة السياسية، والإعلامية إنجى حمدى، على نبأ وفاة مانديلا بقولها "الجبناء يموتون مرات عديدة قبل موتهم، والشجاع لا يذوق الموت إلا مرة واحدة، شكرا مانديلا، تعلمت منك الكثير والكثير، رحم الله الأبطال".
وعلق الإعلامى وضاح خنفر، قائلاً "أكثر ما لفت نظرى فى شخص مانديلا قدرته على التفاوض مع عدوه مع التزام تام بحقوق شعبه، لم يكن التفاوض تنازلا ولا مساومة ولا انهزام".
وكتب الناشط السياسى محمود عفيفى، تدوينه له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك، قال فيها "مانديلا من الاتهام بالخيانة العظمة، إلى الحكم عليه بالسجن مدى الحياة، إلى إطلاق سراحه، ثم أصبح رئيسًا لجنوب أفريقيا لمرة واحدة فقط برضائه، ثم أصبح زعيمًا ينحنى له العالم أجمع احترامًا وتقديرًا".
ونعت الإعلامية جيهان منصور، عبر تغريده لها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" وفاة المناضل الجنوب أفريقى نيلسون مانديلا، قائلة "وداعًا نيلسون مانديلا، لقد جمع أشد أعدائه معه على طاولة واحدة لصالح بلاده ولم يقص أحدًا، فنجاح جنوب أفريقيا كان مستحيلاً لولا حكمته".*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تقرير – هند بشندي:​**''الجبناء يموتون مرات عديدة قبل موتهم، والشجاع لا يذوق الموت إلا مرة واحدة''..وذاق نيلسون مانديلا الموت بعد 95 عامًا قضاها في تاريخ من الكفاح والنضال الإنساني.​**هو ''الرمز الكبير للإنسانية، والقوة والإلهام والنموذج الاستثنائي في الشجاعة والطيبة والتواضع'' كما وصفه الرئيس الأمريكي بارك أوباما، وهو ''الرجل الأعظم بين الرجال'' بحسب وصف الملاكم الأمريكي محمد علي كلاي.​**منذ 8 يونيو الماضي، ومانديلا يخوض معركة شجاعة من على ''فراش الموت''، بقوة وصبر، كما قالت ابنته ماكازيوى، بعد إصابته بعدوى متكررة في الرئة، فقد أصيب مانديلا بمرض السل خلال فترة سجنه في ظروف سيئة.​**مانديلا.. الملك​**ولد روليهلاهلا مانديلا في قرية صغيره تدعي مفيزو تبعد 600 ميل عن جوهانسبرج، كان والده زعيم قومه كان يطلق عليه ''الملك''، لكن بعد ضم القرية لاتحاد جنوب إفريقيا فقدت حياتها القبلية، وفقدت معها زعمائها وملوكها لكن مانديلا كان يشعر منذ طفولته بانه ''ملك''. 
''نيلسون'' هو الاسم الذي اختاره له معلمه في المدرسة التبشيرية تيمنا باسم أحد الأبطال الإنجليز ليصبح اسمه ''نيلسون مانديلا''.​**أنهي مانديلا دراسته العليا في جامعة جنوب أفريقيا الأهلية الخاصة بالسود، وقد اعطته الحياه الجامعية تجربة قيادية من خلال النشاط الطلابي ذو البعد السياسي، ليبدأ بعدها العمل ككاتب لدى محامي يهودي اسمه سايدلسكي وصفه مانديلا بقوله ''انه أول رجل أبيض عاملني معاملة البشر''.​**سنوات من الكفاح السياسي قضاها مانديلا أدت لاعتقاله وسجنه بتهمه التآمر للإطاحة نظام الحكم، وفي المحكمة عام 1964، قال عبارته الشهيرة ''كرست حياتي لكفاح الشعب الإفريقي، وحاربت هيمنة البيض بقدر ما حاربت فكرة هيمنة السود، كنت دائما أرفع نموذج المجتمع الديمقراطي الحر حيث الجميع يعطون فرصا متعادلة، واذا اقتضي الأمر سأموت من أجل هذا الهدف''.​**27عاما قضاها مانديلا يحمل الرقم 466/64 في سجن في جزيرة روبن، لكن مانديلا لم يقف عند هذا الرقم واستطاع ان تتسبب رحلة كفاحه بعدد مهول من الأرقام، فرقم 695 يمثل عدد الجوائز العالمية التي حصل عليها، بما في ذلك جائزة نوبل للسلام وميدالية الكونجرس الأمريكي، بالإضافة إلى 115 درجة فخرية حصل عليها، بينما رقم 85 هو عدد الشوارع والكباري التي أطلق اسمه عليها، كما ان هناك نحو 95 نصب تذكاري تمجيدا له.​**درس في الغفران​**أصبح مانديلا في 10 مايو 1994 أول رئيس أسود لجمهورية جنوب إفريقيا وذلك بعد فوز حزبه المؤتمر الوطني الافريقي بأكثرية ساحقة في أول انتخابات متعددة الأعراق، ليتحدث عقب انتخابه ويقول ''اليوم نتحدث ليس كمنتصرين بل نحن نتكلم كمواطنين''.​**دائما ما يقول إن المهاتما غاندي كان المصدر الأكبر لإلهامه في حياته فقد شكلت فلسفته حول نبذ العنف والمقاومة السلمية ومواجهة المصائب فكر مانديلا، وهو ما فعله فقد ادرك أن السلام المستقبلي لجنوب أفريقيا سيعتمد على الصفح.​**''أدونيا تمام'' هكذا كان مانديلا قبل السجن .. لكن مانديلا بعد السجن هو الرجل الذي صفح عن الأعداء الذين سجنوه، والدليل على ذلك ''دي كليرك''.​**و''دي كليرك''هو الرجل الأبيض الذي تقاسم مع منديلا جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1993، وفي الكتاب الذي أصدرته منظمة اليونسكو تحت اسم ''سلام إلى الأصدقاء وإلى السجانين''، أوضح أن مانديلا حكم جنبًا  مع نائبه دي كليرك الذي كان في وقت سابق على رأس النظام العنصري وفي مقام الجلاد.​**ويشيد الكتاب بهذه الخطوه، ويقول عنها إنَّها جنبت البلاد مصير سيء عرفته شعوب العالم الثالث بعد الاستقلال حين تحول أبطالها إلى حكام انتقاميين يؤسسون حروبًا أهلية أو أزمات حادة تطحن الدول فتجعلها تحن أحيانا إلى عهد الاستعمار.​**فرغم نضاله المرير وسجنه المديد لم يخلط بين آلامه الشخصية ومتطلبات الوضع السياسي لشعب جنوب افريقيا.​**ورغم المعاناة لم يفكر مانديلا ولو لمرة واحدة بعد خروجه من السجن في الانتقام، بل على العكس خرج الزعيم المناضل ليعطي درسا مذهلا في الغفران، ليؤكد دائما على ذلك بمقولته ''إن جنوب إفريقيا للجميع، وإذا كنا قد استعدنا السلطة؛ فالواجب أن نحافظ على حق الأقليات بما فيهم البيض''.​**لست ملاكاً​**''أنا لست ملاكاً''، هكذا يؤكد مانديلا لأنطوني سامبسون الذي وثق حياته في كتاب ''مانديلا السيرة الموثقة''، وترجمته للعربية هالة النابلسي وغادة الشهابي، وهو نفس ما أشار له مانديلا في أول خطاب له عقب خروجه من السجن عندما قال ''أقف أمامكم ليس كنبي بل كخادم متواضع لكم أنتم الشعب''.​**عندما أصبح رئيسًا لجنوب إفريقيا رأى العالم في ذلك نهاية القصة الخرافية، لكن في الحقيقة كان ذلك بداية لقصة مختلفة تماما، وقال عقب توليه للحكم ''لقد جيء بنا من العمل السري ومن السجون لنتولى الأمور لقد ألقينا فجأة وسط تلك المسئولية الهائلة في حكم بلاد نامية جدًا''.​**تقول السيرة التي وثقها سامبسون إن مانديلا عندما وصل إلى مكتبه في أول يوم له كرئيس في بريتوريا لم يجد أي موظف؛ فطلب تجميع موظفي المكتب في صباح اليوم التالي وصافحهم يد بيدا وطمأنهم أن أحد منهم لن يُلقى في الشارع.​**في الشهور الأولى له كرئيس استمتع بشهر عسل رائع لاسيما مع الجنوب أفريقيين البيض الذين شعروا مع هذا الرجل المسن المتسامح براحة مدهشة، فلقد ولّد جوا من الاستقرار، وفي نهاية المئة اليوم الأولى من رئاسته لم يكن بمقدور صحيفة الفيناينشال تايمز إيجاد بيض يتكلمون عنه بسوء في تقرير لها.​**رحل مانديلا لكن العالم سيظل يتذكره، ويخلد مجهوداته في 18 يوليو من كل عام في ''يوم مانديلا العالمي''، وهو اليوم الذي أقرته الأمم المتحدة ودعت فيه لتخصيص 67 دقيقة لمساعدة الآخرين، وهي دقائق ترمز إلى السنوات الـ67 التي أمضاها الرئيس الجنوب أفريقي الأسبق في الخدمة الإنسانية.​*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*
أصبح نيلسون مانديلا عام 1994 أول رئيس أسود لجنوب أفريقيا، بعد نضاله ضد سياسة «الفصل العنصري». 

*

​ 
* 
**ولد نيلسون روليهلاهلا مانديلا في الثامن عشر من يوليو عام 1918 في منطقة اوستكاب، بعد أن أنهى المرحلة المدرسية، درس القانون وافتتح أول مكتب محاماة لمحام أسود في جنوب أفريقيا عام 1952، وبدأ نشاطه السياسي المناهض للفصل العنصري منذ أيام الدراسة. *​*
*

​ 
*هذا النظام الذي يفصل بين السود والبيض، أثر على حياة مانديلا منذ طفولته وصباه. *

​ 


*أحب مانديلا الملاكمة ومارسها في شبابه، ويقول عن ذلك: «في الحلبة لا يلعب العمر أو مستوى المعيشة أو لون البشرة دورًا ما». *​*
*




*دفعت الشرطة بالناس إلى خارج المحكمة خلال ما عرف بمحاكمة ريفونيا. إذ حكم على مانديلا ومجموعة من مناهضي الفصل العنصري بالسجن مدى الحياة. *​*
*

*في زنزانة مساحتها خمسة أمتار مربعة قضى السجين رقم 46664 ثمانية عشر عامًا من عقوبة السجن التي امتدت 27 عاما. «كنت مجرد رقم في السجن»، قال ذلك مانديلا بعد إطلاق سراحه. *​​

*

**وتولت زوجته السابقة ويني مانديلا قيادة الحركة، التي شكلت نظام معارضة لحكومة الأقلية البيض. *​*
*

*
*

*في عام 1988، على ملعب ويمبلي بلندن أقيم حفل فني لدعم مانديلا، وشارك سبعون فنانا في حفل عيد ميلاده السبعين، وشاهد الحفل مباشرة سبعون ألف متفرج بالملعب، ونقل الحفل مباشرة إلى أكثر من ستين دولة.*​​

*

**مانديلا وزوجته يرفعان قبضتيهما في إشارة للنصر والتحدي ضد نظام الفصل العنصري، وقد أُطلق سراحه في الحادي عشر من فبراير عام 1990 من السجن. *​*
*

*

**عاد مانديلا رئيسا للمؤتمر الوطني الإفريقي (ANC). وفي شهر مايو أجرى مانديلا أولى المحادثات مع رئيس جنوب إفريقيا فريدريك فيليم دي كليرك، لإنهاء نظام الفصل العنصري، ولجهودهما في إنهاء هذا النظام منحا عام 1993 جائزة نوبل للسلام. *​*
*

*

**أوليفر تامبو ووالتر سيسولو يعتبران رفيقي مانديلا في النضال، عندما أنشأوا معا جناح الشباب لحزب ANC عام 1944، حيث سجن تامبو مثل مانديلا، وقضى سيسولو ثلاثين عاما في المنفى، وفي عام 1990 تبوأ الثلاثة قيادة حزب المؤتمر الوطني. *​*
*

*

في العاشر من مايو عام 1994 طويت صفحة وفتحت صفحة أخرى في تاريخ جنوب أفريقيا، حيث نصّب مانديلا رئيسا للبلاد، وعام 1999 ترك مانديلا المنصب لربيبه تابو مكيبي. 

*

*

**لغرض إجراء المصالحة بين سكان جنوب إفريقيا أنشأ مانديلا لجنة المصالحة برئاسة القس ديسموند توتو، وتعرضت اللجنة لانتقادات، فالكثير من الضحايا انتقدوا العفو عن مرتكبي الجرائم بحقهم*. ​


*
اختيرت جنوب أفريقيا دولة منظمة لكأس العالم لكرة القدم لعام 2010، ودعم مانديلا هذه الفكرة . 

*

*
في عام 2008 شهدت جنوب أفريقيا موجة كراهية للبيض والأجانب، وقتل على أثرها العديد من الأشخاص، وحينها طرح السؤال إن كانت أمة قوس قزح التي بناها مانديلا قد انهارت؟ *

*
خلال سنوات عمره الأخيرة فضل مانديلا عدم الظهور في وسائل الإعلام، وفي عيد ميلاده الثالث والتسعين، احتفل مانديلا مع أحفاده وأبناء أحفاده، وفي عيد ميلاده الخامس والتسعين يصلي الكثيرون من أجل «ماديبا».*​
​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*«كلينتون» ينشر صورة له مع «مانديلا»: *
*لن أنساك يا صديقي «ماديبا»*​ 
​*

*​
​*معتز نادى*
*نشر الرئيس الأسبق للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، بيل كلينتون، الجمعة، صورة تجمعه بالزعيم الأفريقي الراحل نيلسون مانديلا، وكتب في حسابه على «تويتر»: «لن أنسى صديقي ماديبا»، في إشارة منه للقب الزعيم الراحل.*
*وأعلن رئيس جنوب أفريقيا، جاكوب زوما، وفاة الزعيم والرئيس الأسبق، نيلسون مانديلا، عن 95 عامًا بعد معاناة طويلة مع المرض، في وقت متأخر من مساء الخميس.*
*ونعى «زوما» وفاة الزعيم «مانديلا» للأمة الجنوب الأفريقية، وأعلن أنه سيتم تنكيس الأعلام اعتبارًا من، الجمعة، حزنًا على رحيل الزعيم الكبير.*​​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*قرر الرئيس الفرنسي، فرنسوا هولاند، تنكيس الأعلام في فرنسا حدادًا على الرئيس الجنوب أفريقي الأسبق، نيلسون مانديلا، حسب ما أعلن، الجمعة، رئيس الحكومة الفرنسية، جان مارك إيرلوت.​*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*أشادت المستشارة الألمانية، أنجيلا ميركل، الجمعة، بنيلسون مانديلا، معتبرة أنه اسم ساهم إلى الأبد في المعركة ضد قمع شعبه، حسب ما جاء في بيان.وأضافت في البيان: «نحن مع شعب جنوب أفريقيا في حالة حداد بألمانيا على نيلسون مانديلا»، مضيفة أن «اسمه سيبقى إلى الأبد ملازمًا للمعركة ضد قمع شعبه، والنصر على نظام الفصل العنصري».
وقالت «ميركل»: «كل السنين في السجن لم تستطع كسر نيلسون مانديلا أو تغييره، ومن رسالته للمصالحة ولدت جنوب أفريقيا جديدة». وأوضحت أن رفضه لكل أشكال العنصرية سيبقى إلى زمن طويل مصدر وحي لشعوب العالم بأسره.*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*اعرب أعضاء مجلس الأمن الدولي عن إعجابهم العميق بالمزايا الأخلاقية والسياسية الاستثنائية لنيلسون مانديلا، الذي توفي، الخميس، في جوهانسبرج، معربين عن تضامنهم مع شعب جنوب أفريقيا في هذا الوقت الحزين.وجاء في بيان لمجلس الأمن، الجمعة، أن «نيلسون مانديلا سيبقى إلى الأبد في الذاكرة بمثابة شخص ضحى بقسم كبير من حياته كي يكون لملايين آخرين مستقبل أفضل».
وأضاف البيان أن الدول الأعضاء الـ15 تعرب عن إعجابها العميق بالمزايا الأخلاقية والسياسية الاستثنائية للرئيس الجنوب أفريقي الأسبق.وأوضح البيان أن «المعركة التي عاشها ضد القمع العنصري، والدور الحازم الذي لعبه في الانتقال السلمي، الذي عرفته بلاده كي تصبح جنوب أفريقيا موحدة وديمقراطية، يشكلان إرثًا دائمًا لبلده ولباقي العالم».*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*نعى الرئيس الفلسطيني، محمود عباس، فجر الجمعة، رئيس جنوب أفريقيا الأسبق، نيلسون مانديلا، قائلًا: «ننعى الزعيم الأممي الكبير، فقيد شعوب العالم أجمعها، وزعيم جنوب أفريقيا، وفقيد فلسطين الكبير، الذي وقف معنا وكان أشجع وأهم رجال العالم الذين وقفوا معنا».وأضاف «عباس»: «جمعتنا مع الزعيم الأممي مانديلا علاقات نضالية وتاريخية ستبقى راسخة إلى الأبد بين الشعبين الفلسطيني والجنوب أفريقي».وأوضح أن «مانديلا كان قائدًا ومقاتلًا من أجل حرية شعبه، وكان رمزًا للتحرر من الاستعمار والاحتلال لكل الشعوب من أجل حريتها»
وأكد الرئيس الفلسطيني: «لن ننسى ولن ينسى الشعب الفلسطيني مقولته التاريخية حين قال: إن ثورة جنوب أفريقيا لن تكتمل أهدافها قبل حصول الشعب الفلسطيني على حريته».وأشار إلى أن «مانديلا» كان رمزًا للحرية والنضال والقتال من أجل الحرية والاستقلال، وسيبقى رمزًا لكل أحرار العالم، خاصة لدى الشعب الفلسطيني الذي يفتقده.وصرح «عباس» بأن العالم بأسره مُني اليوم بخسارة كبيرة بوفاة مانديلا، الذي كان أحد أهم رجاله. وختم قائلا: «سيبقى اسم مانديلا خالدًا في فلسطين بأسرها ولدى كل فلسطيني».*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*أمر الرئيس الأمريكي، باراك أوباما، بتنكيس الأعلام الأمريكية حتى، مساء الإثنين المقبل، حدادًا على الرئيس الجنوب أفريقي السابق نيلسون مانديلا، الذي توفي، الخميس، في جوهانسبورج
وجاء في بيان رسمي للرئيس «أوباما»: «نبكي خسارته ولكننا سنكرم ذكراه إلى الأبد»، وأضاف: «اليوم، خسرت الولايات المتحدة صديقًا مقربًا وخسرت جنوب أفريقيا محررًا لا يقارن، وخسر العالم مصدر وحي للحرية والعدالة والكرامة الإنسانية».وأمر باراك أوباما وهو أمر نادر بالنسبة لشخصية أجنبية، بتنكيس الأعلام على المباني الرسمية الأمريكية في الولايات الأمريكية المتحدة وفي الخارج.*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال فريدريك دي كليرك، آخر رئيس أبيض لجنوب أفريقيا، الخميس، إن أكبر إنجازات نيلسون مانديلا هو توحيد جنوب أفريقيا والسعي إلى المصالحة بين السود والبيض في عهد ما بعد سياسات العزل العنصري.*​*وقال «دي كليرك»، في مقابلة مع محطة تليفزيون «سي إن إن» الإخبارية، عقب الإعلان عن وفاة «مانديلا»: «كان موحدًا عظيمًا ورجلًا فريدًا جدًا في هذا المجال فوق كل شيء آخر فعله، هذا التركيز على المصالحة كان أكبر ميراث تركه».*​*ووصف «دي كليرك» الزعيم الأفريقي الراحل بأنه كان «إنسانًا» و«عطوفًا» تمكن من تفهم مخاوف الأقلية البيضاء في جنوب أفريقيا أثناء الانتقال إلى الديمقراطية*.​​​


----------



## grges monir (6 ديسمبر 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *انا ال بقول مفيش شتيمه وليس هى
> *​


منا عارف استاذى


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*قال رئيس الوزراء البريطاني، ديفيد كاميرون، إن «نورًا كبيرًا خبا» بعد وفاة نلسون مانديلا، وأعلن أن العلم البريطاني سينكس أمام مكتبه.*​*وكتب «كاميرون»، على حساب «تويتر»، في الساعات الأولى من الجمعة، «نور كبير خبأ».*​*كان رئيس جنوب أفريقيا، جاكوب زوما، أعلن وفاة الزعيم والرئيس الأسبق، نيلسون مانديلا، عن 95 عامًا بعد معاناة طويلة مع المرض.*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*أشاد وزير الخارجية الفرنسي، لوران فابيوس، بنيلسون مانديلا الذي توفي، الخميس، عن 95 عامًا، معتبرًا أنه «عملاق كان يتمتع بحضور قوي، وأبوجنوب أفريقيا».وقال «فابيوس»، في بيان: «مع نيلسون مانديلا يرحل أبوجنوب أفريقيا، عماد النضال من أجل الحرية المستعادة ومن أجل المصالحة».
كان رئيس جنوب أفريقيا، جاكوب زوما، أعلن وفاة الزعيم والرئيس الأسبق، نيلسون مانديلا، عن 95 عامًا بعد معاناة طويلة مع المر*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> منا عارف استاذى


*انا افتكرن انك افتكرت ان ام امن بتفكر
صباح الخير
*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تنشر "بوابة الأهرام" في التقرير المصور التالي مجموعة من الصور النادرة للزعيم الراحل نيلسون مانديلا عبر مراحل حياته المختلفة، نشرتها شبكة "يو إس إيه تودآي" الأمريكية، والتى ترصد محطات حياته في صور، ولقاءاته مع ملوك ورؤساء ومشاهير العالم. *​

*




*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​*
*
*



*​​​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*صورة زواج نيلسون مانديلا الأول​*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*بيليه: مانديلا كان رمز البطولة بالنسبة لي
​
*​



*علاقات طيبة تجمع الزعيم التاريخي بعدد كبير من نجوم الرياضة في العالم.*​*الرباط- (خاص) من نور الدين ميفراني*
*عبر البرازيلي بيليه أسطورة كرة القدم العالمية و البرازيلية عن حزنه لوفاة الزعيم الإفريقي نيلسون مانديلا رئيس جمهورية جنوب إفريقيا السابق و السجين السابق في نظام الأبارتايد العنصري.
و كتب بيليه على توتير: "كان بالنسبة لي رمز البطولة". 
و أضاف: "كان صديقي و رفيقي في درب النضال من أجل قضايا الشعب و السلام في العالم". 
و ارتبط الزعيم التاريخي للنضال ضد سياسة التمييز العنصري في إفريقيا بعلاقات طيبة بعدد كبير من نجوم الرياضة في العالم و في كل المجالات، بل أن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم منح جنوب إفريقيا حق استضافة مونديال 2010 من أجل مانديلا و تأخر حفل الإعلان عن البلد الفائز حتى قدومه .*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

​ 






​ 

*اوباما: مانديلا ترك ميراثاً من الحرية والسلام*





​ 
*وفي أولى ردود الفعل الدولية على وفاة مانديلا، أشاد الرئيس الأمريكي باراك اوباما برئيس جنوب افريقيا السابق ووصفه بأنه زعيم ترك لبلده ميراثاً من الحرية والسلام مع العالم.
وقال اوباما: "إنه حقق أكثر مما يمكن أن يتوقع من أي رجل". وأضاف: "هو اليوم ذهب إلى مثواه الأخير ونحن خسرنا أحد أكثر البشر تأثيراً وشجاعة ونقاء".
ولطالما وصف اوباما -أول رئيس اسود للولايات المتحدة- مانديلا بأنه مصدر إلهام شخصي له.
وقال اوباما "أنا واحد من ملايين لا حصر لهم استمدوا الالهام من حياة نلسون مانديلا ..وككثيرين في انحاء العالم لا يمكنني مطلقاً تصور حياتي الخاصة بدون النموذج الذي قدمه نلسون مانديلا وسأبذل كل ما في وسعي كي اتعلم منه ما حيت".
وأشار اوباما إلى ان أول مشاركة شخصية له في أي نشاط سياسي كانت في احتجاج ضد التمييز العنصري في جنوب افريقيا.
وقال اوباما "يا شعب جنوب افريقيا نحن نستمد القوة من نموذج التجديد والمصالحة والقدرة على استعادة الحيوية الذي جعلتوه واقعاً.. تأسيس جنوب افريقيا حرة تعيش في سلام مع نفسها هو نموذج للعالم وهو ميراث مانديلا للأمة التي احبها".
ومن المتوقع أن يسافر اوباما إلى جنوب افريقيا لحضور جنازة مانديلا. وكان الرئيس الأمريكي قد زار جوهانسبرج وكيب تاون في وقت سابق هذا العام لكنه لم يلتق مانديلا الذي كان يعالج في المستشفى انذاك.
وأمر اوباما بتنكيس الأعلام الأمريكية على المباني الحكومية والمواقع العسكرية حتى غروب شمس الاثنين. وقال البيت الأبيض إنه أجرى ايضاً إتصالاً هاتفياً مع رئيس جنوب افريقيا جاكوب زوما للتعبير عن تعازيه وإعادة التأكيد على الروابط القوية بين بلديهما.*

*بان كي مون: مانديلا كان مصدر إلهامٍ للعالم*





​ 
*أما الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة با كي مون فقال إن "علينا أن نستلهم من حكمة مانديلا وتصميمه والتزامه لنسعى إلى جعل العالم أفضل".*

*باروزو: نبكي وفاة واحدة من أعظم الشخصيات في عصرنا*





​ 
*وفي بروكسل، قال رئيس المفوضية الأوروبية، جوزيه مانويل باروزو، إنه "يوم حزين، ليس لإفريقيا وحدها بل للأسرة الدولية بأكملها. نبكي وفاة واحدة من أعظم الشخصيات في عصرنا".
أما رئيس البرلمان الأوروبي، مارتن شولتز، فقد قال إن "جنوب إفريقيا فقدت أباها والعالم فقد بطلا. أشيد بواحد من أكثر الرجال إنسانية في عصرنا".*


*العالم يشيد بشجاعة مانديلا وتصميمه*





​ *
من جهته، صرح رئيس الوزراء البريطاني، ديفيد كاميرون، أن "نوراً كبيراً خبا.. نيلسون مانديلا كان بطل عصرنا"، مشير إلى أنه قد طلب "تنكيس العلم أمام مقر رئاسة الحكومة"، بعد وفاة أول رئيس أسود لجنوب إفريقيا.
وفي باريس، أشاد الرئيس الفرنسي، فرنسوا هولاند، بمانديلا معتبراً أنه "مقاوم استثنائي" و"مقاتل رائع". وفي بيان أصدره قصر الإليزيه، قال الرئيس الفرنسي إن مانديلا "كان يجسد شعب جنوب إفريقيا وأساس وحدة وعزة إفريقيا بأكملها".
وفي البرازيل، عبرت الرئيسة ديلما روسيف عن حزنها لوفاة مانديلا "المثل الذي سيقود كل الذين يناضلون من أجل العدالة الاجتماعية والسلام في العالم".
ووصف رئيس نيجيريا، غودلاك جوناثان، في برقية تعزية وجهها إلى جنوب إفريقيا، أن مانديلا واحد من "أكبر المحررين في التاريخ" و"أيقونة للديموقراطية الحقيقية".
من جانبه، امتدح الرئيس الصيني شي جين بينغ رئيس جنوب افريقيا الأسبق نلسون مانديلا، كما نعى الصينيون بطل مكافحة التمييز العنصري.
وبعث الرئيس الصيني رسالة عزاء إلى رئيس جنوب افريقيا جاكوب زوما امتدح فيها مانديلا "لقيادته شعب جنوب أفريقيا في معركة شرسة حتى حقق النصر على التمييز العنصري".
ونقلت وكالة انباء الصين الجديدة (شينخوا) عن شي قوله "سيتذكر الشعب الصيني دوما مساهمة السيد مانديلا الرائعة في تطوير الروابط الصينية الجنوب افريقية وقضية التقدم الإنساني".
وتدفق الصينيون على موقع التدوين المصغر (سينا ويبو) وهو مماثل لتويتر للتعبير عن شعورهم بالحزن لوفاة البطل الجنوب افريقي.
كما نعى الرئيس الفلسطيني، محمود عباس، رئيس جنوب إفريقيا السابق الذي وصفه بأنه "فقيد شعوب العالم اجمع.. وفقيد فلسطين الكبير الذي وقف معنا وكان اشجع وأهم رجالات العالم الذين وقفوا معنا"،وأعلن عباس الحداد ليوم واحد على وفاة الزعيم مانديلا.**أما الزعيم التاريخي لحركة تضامن البولندية، ليش فاليسا، فقد وصف مانديلا بأنه "رمز للنضال ضد الفصل العنصري والعنصرية".
بدوره، قال ديسموند توتو أحد أهم المناضلين ضد نظام الفصل العنصري إن مانديلا "علمنا كيف نعيش معاً ونؤمن بأنفسنا وبكل واحد". وأضاف "كان موحداً منذ أن خرج من السجن" في 1990.
** أما الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا"، فقد أمر بتنكيس الأعلام إلى النصف والوقوف في دقيقة صمت قبل الجولة المقبلة من المباريات الدولية حدادا على وفاة رئيس جنوب إفريقيا السابق.*

*ممثلون عالميون ينعون نلسون مانديلا*





​ 
*وعلى صعيد آخر، نعت شخصيات فنية عالمية من بينها الممثلان الأمريكي مورجان فريمان والبريطاني ادريس إلبا رئيس جنوب افريقيا السابق نلسون مانديلا.
وقال فريمان الذي قام بدور مانديلا في فيلم (انفكتوس) في 2009 إن مانديلا "قديس بالنسبة للكثيرين وبطل لكل من يقدرون التحرر والحرية وكرامة الانسانية".**
وقال إلبا بطل فيلم (مانديلا: مسيرة طويلة الي الحرية) الذي صدر هذا العام "كم كان شرف لي ان اقوم بدور نلسون مانديلا وان أجسد شخصية رجل تحدى الظروف وكسر الاغلال وحارب من اجل حقوق الانسان امام اعين العالم".
وقال المنتج الأمريكي هارفي وينشتاين الذي تملك شركته حقوق توزيع الفيلم إنه "محظوظ بشكل لا يمكن وصفه لانه تعمق في قصة حياة نلسون مانديلا وميراثه".
وقال إنه قضى وقتاً مع مانديلا مضيفا "يمكنني القول إن احساسه بالتواضع كان عظيما مثل تفاؤله".*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*عمرو موسى ينشر صوره مع "مانديلا" قائلا: عاش من أجل مبادئ المساواة*​ 
*الجمعة، 6 ديسمبر 2013 *




*عمرو موسى ومانديلا*​*كتبت هبة الشافعى وياسمين عبد اللاه*

 *نعى عمرو موسى، رئيس لجنة الخمسين لتعديل الدستور، المناضل الأفريقى "نيلسون مانديلا" قائلا، "رحم الله نيلسون مانديلا، كان رمزاً للنضال والحكمة والإنجاز، وكان عنواناً لأفريقيا، لكنه كان قائداً عالمياً وواحداً من معلمى البشرية".*
* وأضاف "موسى"، عبر صفحته بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى"، عاش مانديلا من أجل مبادئ الحق والحرية والعدل والمساواة؛ ورحل وهو يحوز الاحترام والتقدير كمصدر إلهام للإنسانية.*
* وتابع، أعزى شعب جنوب أفريقيا، ونعزى أنفسنا نحن المصريين الذين احترموا مانديلا وتابعوا نضاله بكل إعجاب.*
* كما قام موسى بنشر إحدى الصور التى كانت تجمعه بالزعيم قبل وفاته.*​


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*"الجارديان": مراسم تأبين وجنازة مانديلا ستستمر 12 يوما*​ 
*الجمعة، 6 ديسمبر 2013 
*




*مراسم تأبين نيلسون مانديلا​*​*لندن (أ ش أ)*​*ذكرت صحيفة الجارديان البريطانية أن جنوب أفريقيا لن تشهد حدثا تاريخيا مماثلا لوفاة الزعيم والمناضل الأفريقى نيلسون مانديلا، مشيرة إلى أن مراسم تأبين "ماديبا" ستستمر لـ 12 يوما.
وقال الرئيس الجنوب أفريقى جاكوب زوما، أمس، الخميس، "ماديبا سيتم منحه جنازة رسمية.. وأمرت بتنكيس جميع أعلام جنوب أفريقيا وأن تستمر منكسة حتى بعد الجنازة".
وأوضحت الصحيفة أن الجنازة ستنافس جنازة بابا الفاتيكان الأسبق يوحنا بولس الثانى فى عام 2005، والتى جذبت خمسة ملوك وست ملكات وسبعين رئيسا ورئيسا للوزراء، بالإضافة إلى مليونى مسيحى، لافتة إلى أن أقرب جنازة بريطانية لهذا الحدث كانت جنازة رئيس الوزراء ونستون تشرشل فى عام 1965، مشيرة إلى أن عددا من المشاهير الذين كانت تربطهم علاقة قوية بمانديلا سيشاركون فى الجنازة، مثل مقدمة البرامج الأمريكية الأشهر عالميا أوبرا وينفرى.
وأطلعت الصحيفة البريطانية على وثيقة حكومية جنوب أفريقية تضع خطة تستمر لاثنى عشر يوما منذ يوم إعلان وفاة الزعيم الأفريقى، مشيرة إلى أن الخطة تم وضعها منذ عام وتخضع للمراجعة، وتوضح كيف كان المسئولون فى جنوب أفريقيا يستعدون لمثل هذه اللحظة التاريخية.
وتوضح الوثيقة انه بالنسبة لليوم الأول، فإن الجثمان سيتم نقله إلى المشرحة تحت حراسة الشرطة، حيث سيتم الإعداد لمراسم نقل حى للجثمان فى رحلته إلى المشرحة، أما فى اليوم الثانى سيتم فتح كتب التعزية لجميع البعثات الأجنبية لتسجيل حضورها وعزاءها، وفى اليوم الثالث، سيتم إطلاع جميع الدبلوماسيين الأجانب على تطورات ومراسم الجنازة فى بريتوريا.
وفى اليومين الرابع والخامس مختلف الشخصيات والوفود ستزور عائلة مانديلا لتقديم التعازي، بينما سيشهد اليوم السادس إقامة حفل تأبين يحضره كبار الشخصيات ورؤساء المنظمات فى بريتوريا حيث سيكون الجثمان متواجدا.
وأوضحت الوثيقة أنه فى اليوم الثامن سيتم وضع جثمان مانديلا فى مبنى البلدية فى بريتوريا لمدة ثلاثة أيام، وسيبقى الجثمان فى مكانه لوقت متأخر كل يوم، أما فى اليوم التاسع، فيبدأ الجيش فى التدريب على الجنازة الرسمية فى مبنى الاتحاد (مقر إدارة الدولة) الذى أقسم فيه مانديلا اليمين كرئيس للبلاد بعد أول انتخابات ديمقراطية فى عام 1994.
ويصل فى ذلك اليوم رؤساء الدول إلى مطارى بريتوريا وجوهانسبرج.
ويتواصل وصول الوفود والرؤساء المشاركين فى الجنازة فى اليوم العاشر، بالإضافة إلى إغلاق الشوارع وتطبيق كل الإجراءات الأمنية والانتهاء من الاستعدادات النهائية، بالإضافة إلى نقل الجثمان لإعداده للجنازة ومراسم الدفن.
وفى اليوم الـ 11، تبدأ مسيرة من المشرحة إلى مبنى الاتحاد يعقبها جنازة رسمية فى مدرج مبنى الاتحاد يحضرها رؤساء الدول وزعماء العالم.. وسيتم عرض تلك المراسم فى شاشات عملاقة ليتابعها الملايين، بحسب الوثيقة التى أشارت إلى أن الجثمان سينقل بعد ذلك عن طريق طائرة حربية إلى "قونو" مسقط رأس الزعيم الجنوب أفريقى شرقى إقليم كيب من أجل إتمام مراسم الدفن.
وفى اليوم الأخير، لخطة تأبين وجنازة مانديلا سيتم تنظيم موكب فى الصباح فى كل الشوارع ثم إلى منزل عائلة مانديلا للانتهاء من مراسم الدفن النهائية فى مجمع مانديلا وليس فى مقبرة العائلة.
وتوقعت الصحيفة البريطانية أن يكون من بين الحضور الأمير تشارلز ولى عهد بريطانيا ورئيس الوزراء ديفيد كاميرون، بالإضافة إلى الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما وزوجته ميشيل والرئيس الأمريكى الأسبق بيل كلينتون وزوجته هيلاري.
ومن المقرر أن يلقى الرئيس جاكوب زوما كلمة فى الحفل تنقل من خلال شاشات عرض عملاقة فى مختلف المدن ومن بنها سويتو وكيب تاون ومدن أخرى.
ومن المتوقع أن يشارك كل رئيس أمريكى على قيد الحياة فى جنازة مانديلا، بالإضافة إلى الوفود الأجنبية التى تتراوح من ولى العهد البريطانى الأمير تشارلز إلى الرئيس الزيمبابوى روبرت موجابي.
ونقلت "الجارديان" عن دبلوماسى بريطانى رفيع "انه بطل هذا الكوكب.. من المتوقع أن تكون أكبر جنازة رسمية فى التاريخ منذ وفاة وينستون تشرشل.. وأتوقع أن أى دولة تحاول أن تنظم مثل هذا الحدث ستعانى كثيرا".*​


----------



## BITAR (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*بالصور
 نعش مانديلا يجوب شوارع "بريتوريا"
 ويستقر بمقر الحكومة فى انتظار تحية الوداع
و
روحه الداعية للسلام تطوى نصف قرن من العداء 
بين
 الولايات المتحدة وكوبا
 وتضع
 غصن الزيتون فى يد أوباما وكاسترو*
​ 
*الأربعاء، 11 ديسمبر 2013 *
​ 




نعش مانديلا يجوب شوارع عاصمة جنوب أفريقيا​​*وكالات*
*انطلق الموكب، الذى يحمل نعش نيلسون مانديلا، صباح اليوم، الأربعاء، من المستشفى العسكرى ليجوب شوارع بريتوريا، فى تكريم أخير من الجماهير لبطل الكفاح ضد الفصل العنصرى فى جنوب أفريقيا.*
*وتتقدم مواكب من دراجات نارية النعش وسيجوب الموكب على مدى ساعة شوارع العاصمة الجنوب أفريقية وصولا إلى مقر الحكومة حيث سيكون بوسع الشخصيات إلقاء تحية أخيرة على جثمان مانديلا، تتبعهم الحشود اعتبارا من الظهر.*
*وغداة يوم حافل بالمفاجآت السياسية، وصل نعش مانديلا، مقر حكومة جنوب أفريقيا فى العاصمة بريتوريا، وتم فتحه استعدادا لإلقاء زعماء العالم والحشود نظرة الوداع عليه، بحضور أفراد عائلته.*
*وبدأت أمس، الثلاثاء، مراسم التأبين فى ستاد "سوكر سيتى"، الذى يسع 95 ألف شخص، ما يجعله الحدث الأهم، على مستوى العالم لتأبين مانديلا الذى انتصر فيه وتوجه رمزا عالميا للنزاهة والتسامح.*
*وحتى بعد رحيله، غلبت روح مانديلا الداعية للسلام على العداء الأيديولوجى بين الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكوبا الذى استمر أكثر من نصف قرن، حتى صافح الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما، أمس، الثلاثاء، نظيره الكوبى راؤول كاسترو، فى خطوة "تاريخية" قد تحرك المياه الراكدة فى العلاقة بين البلدين.*
*وفى أول مبادرة لكسر مقاطعة العلاقات بين البلدين الجارين واللذين يفصل بينهما فقط خليج المكسيك، صافح أوباما نظيره الكوبى الذى ابتسم. ورغم أن هذه الخطوة تأتى ضمن مساعى الرئيس الأمريكى لتنفيذ وعده بالتواصل حتى مع أشد خصوم بلاده، إلا أنها تبقى حاليا رهينة قدرة البلدين على نسيان أو تناسى الحدث الجلل الذى تسبب فى قطيعة دامت نحو 50 عاما عندما قاد الرئيس الكوبى السابق فيدل كاسترو ورفيقه فى النضال تشى جيفارا ثورة عمالية شيوعية على الرئيس السابق لكوبا الذى كان حليفا للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، واستمرت العداوة بين البلدين طوال فترة حكم الرئيس فيدل كاسترو نحو 50 عاما بقبضة من حديد، والذى تنحى عام 2008، ليتم انتخاب شقيقه الأصغر راؤول كاسترو رئيسا.*
*ووفقا لموقع "كوباديبيت.كوم" الإلكترونى الكوبى الرسمى، فإن "هافانا" تنظر لهذه المصافحة بشكل مختلف، حيث أعربت الحكومة الكوبية عن اعتقادها فهى بأن هذه الخطوة "ليست بداية لإنهاء الأزمة بين الدولتين بقدر ما هى بداية لنهاية اعتداءات الولايات المتحدة على كوبا".*
*وبينما كان أول رد فعل كوبى على المصافحة "حذرا"، رأى أحد مستشارى الرئيس الأمريكى أن الأمر مختلف كليا فى واشنطن، التى تؤكد أن "أوباما هو من اتخذ مبادرة هذه المصافحة ليبرهن مجددا على رغبة فى كسر الجليد بينما العلاقات بين البلدين مقطوعة منذ الستينيات".*
​*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------

